# New carrot and orange soap!



## treatyourselfsoaps (Jun 23, 2014)

Loving the smell of this one,  used organic carrot juice as the liquid,  surprised it didn't burn with the lye! Can't wait to cut already, going to gel this one which is unusual for me.


----------



## seven (Jun 23, 2014)

lovely color! can't wait to see it cut. can i ask what kind of soap mold you were using? which supplier? it looks very nice


----------



## treatyourselfsoaps (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks. It is from the Moulds Shop in Cheshire in the UK. They describe it as "wooden loaf with silicone liner #2" It's the first time I've used this one so will keep you posted on how it fairs!


----------



## treatyourselfsoaps (Jun 23, 2014)

The mould holds 1200g of soap.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 23, 2014)

That is a nice looking soap! Great color.


----------



## treatyourselfsoaps (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks, no colour added


----------



## heartsong (Jun 23, 2014)

That looks Yummy!  Great job! Hope you post a pic of the sliced soap, too!


----------



## treatyourselfsoaps (Jun 26, 2014)

So here is the cut bar. Needs cleaning up a bit but looks and smells great!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 26, 2014)

Totally scrumptious!  You did a great job!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 26, 2014)

That is a gorgeous bar, I love it. Very well designed.


----------



## seven (Jun 26, 2014)

ooohh those look lovely!

and thanks for the info on the mould


----------



## KristaY (Jun 26, 2014)

It's unanimous! Beautiful soap! :clap: Love the orange color. Can I ask if you put any scent in? I'm working on a carrot puree soap recipe and thinking of adding ground ginger. Can't decide if I want to add scent or if the carrot and ginger will accomplish that for me.


----------



## treatyourselfsoaps (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 
KristaY I added some orange essential oil, the overall scent is quite earthy, which I was going for as a lot of my other soaps are quite strong smelling and sweet.


----------



## Aline (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks aweseome  Do you think the color will hold?


----------



## KristaY (Jun 26, 2014)

treatyourselfsoaps said:


> Thanks everyone!
> KristaY I added some orange essential oil, the overall scent is quite earthy, which I was going for as a lot of my other soaps are quite strong smelling and sweet.


 
 That's exactly what I was considering adding, lol! I appreciate the info.


----------



## Puravida (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks beautiful! Lovely color


----------



## Bex1982 (Jun 27, 2014)

That's awesome. I want to make a carrot soap also, so it's nice to see that it doesn't turn brown! Did you use a scent at all. 

They also sell a mold just like that at brambleberry.com

I didn't read the post on what scent you added, I see you wrote that you added orange essential oil. I wish I could smell it  I just made an orange patchouli soap today sort of like karma from lush, because i loved that fragrance so much.


----------



## CrisMaz (Aug 11, 2014)

treatyourselfsoaps said:


> So here is the cut bar. Needs cleaning up a bit but looks and smells great!




How's the color holding up? Very curious


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 11, 2014)

How pretty! Love it! 
I've made the coconut milk and organic carrot juice soap, I had great reviews from my friends .


----------



## treatyourselfsoaps (Aug 15, 2014)

CrisMaz said:


> How's the color holding up? Very curious



Hi, the colour hasn't changed, and it smells so good


----------



## treatyourselfsoaps (Aug 15, 2014)

CrisMaz said:


> How's the color holding up? Very curious



The colour hasn't changed and it smells so good


----------



## Wessam (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi..I am so interested to make carrot soap but i am a beginner and don't wantwant to risk with try and error... would you please share the recipe? Thanx


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 13, 2015)

This is a fairly old post Wessam, but you can use any soap recipe you are comfortable with. I find the color retains more color if I mix my lye solution with 50% or more water and replace the additional water with pureed baby carrots. I usually add in my pureed carrots into the oils and stick blend them together just before adding in the lye solution. Lye needs at least equal its weight in liquid to dissolve. Just remember the puree takes the place of the remaining water requirement. Example if your recipe calls for 13 oz water and you make a solution with 6 oz water, 6 oz lye, you could add in the remaing 7 oz liquid as puree, milk, water etc. You can also figure out how much puree you want to use, lets say 4 oz, then deduct it from your total water requirement, make your lye solution with the balance of the liquid.


----------

